# Bequiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 O-Ringe fehlen



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Huhu nabend ,

Ich habe mein pc Gehäuse mit einigen silent Wings ausgestattet. 

Damit alles passt, optisch wie auch technisch, habe ich mir noch den Dark Rock Advanced C1 bestellt. (Gebraucht) *duck und wech*

Nun fehlen leider die gummi o-Ringe, die auf der Seite des CPUs die Schrauben halten. (Und auch als Abstandshalter fungieren?)

Am Ende endlich meine Frage: sind diese O-Ringe nur zum halten da oder sind sie unbedingt notwendig?

Wenn letzteres zutrifft, kann ich die bei euch nachbestellen? 

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße
Matze


----------



## locojens (30. Juli 2014)

Die sind nur dazu da, die Montage zu erleichtern, da mit den O-Ringen die Schrauben nicht rausfallen können.  Die O-Ringe sollte es aber auch im gut sortierten Baumarkt geben oder evtl. sogar auf Kulanz direkt von Be Quiet!  .


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Hey, 
Danke für die flotte Antwort .
Ich find gerade den blöden Gummidichtungen-Kasten nicht, deswegen dachte ich, ich frag einfach mal lieb nach .
Und wenn man die als Abstandshalter sowieso nicht braucht, dann ist alles supi .

Edit: hab nochmal gegoogled. Laut der Aussage eines Mitarbeiters ist es nur zur Montage hilfreich aber nicht notwendig. Juhu .


----------



## be quiet! Support (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo Buxxdehude,

sofern du die Gummiringe haben möchtest/brauchst würde eine kurze PN mit Anschrift und Anliegen völlig ausreichend sein. 

Gruß

Marco


----------

